# For the Goat Ladies only



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:drool:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL - thanks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha!!!! I just spent $800 on fixing my car and have been in a bad mood......that just made me smile lol thank you!!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice goat.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Me-ow! Haha!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sheesh! Glad to see ya know what a girl likes! Hee hee


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Gotta have the other flavor as well...


----------



## ellieandcaponesmom (Sep 18, 2013)

mmmmmm something to dream tooo.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*fans herself* John Cena with a kid-goat? Why yes, thank you!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He can come hold my baby goats any time!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

*SQUEEEEEE!* I'm just squeeling over the kid, he isn't too very attractive IMO. Seriously. But, *SQUEEEEEE!* That kid is so DARN CUTE!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> *SQUEEEEEE!* I'm just squeeling over the kid, he isn't too very attractive IMO. Seriously. But, *SQUEEEEEE!* That kid is so DARN CUTE!


I am glad you said this, and now that I know this is John Cena and not GTAllen and I won't hurt anyone's feelings.  This guy has a muscular physique and to me that is where it ends. His face looks a little too much like Randy Travis. (I don't have television so don't laugh too hard that I don't know who John Cena is)
The goat is cute though.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL!!! I hope it isn't GTAllen, Haha! Nope, I've seen pics of the actual GTAllen, not him. 

I don't know who John Cena is either, so don't worry.  

Yeah, those muscles would be good for lifting haybales, but his face.. well, he can attract other women with it. LOL


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Speechless.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Idk who he is, and i don't think he's cute or anything, but love how he's with the cute little goatie, and how it's so little and he's so big!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol.....he's a wrestler


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Ohhhh okay I didn't know who he is either! :lol;


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I still like John Wayne, Harrison Ford and Sam Elliot way better.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I love the little baby! So fuzzy.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

George straight and Tim McGraw are my 2 favorite hotties even though they are prob 3 times my age...lol


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ow ow!


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

I just finally got around to seeing this - could it be any cuter????? (I think not!) Thanks for a hump-day uplift!!


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey - George Strait and Tim McGraw! No goaties?? (Or at least a cute foal or an adorable little calf.)


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Can we replace John Cena with Hugh Jackman? Pretty please?!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that goat is SOO cute...the guy, not so much. lol.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually I like this guy better. He has kind eyes. He is real.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Esther88 said:


> Can we replace John Cena with Hugh Jackman? Pretty please?!


Hugh jackman with a cute goat kid?! The thought alone is enough to make me drool.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I dunno NubianFan, that old guy looks like he's about ready to spit in someone's face if they try to touch the goat.....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> I dunno NubianFan, that old guy looks like he's about ready to spit in someone's face if they try to touch the goat.....


LOL well it is probably his livelihood, raised for milk and meat he probably depends on it. I had still rather hang out with him than this John Cena guy. I really dont want to date either of them and I am pretty sure neither of them wanna date me.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, you can't see his face real well, but I like this guy better than both. LOL


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Or this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, that last one is so cute. 

I love for members to share pics with cute goats or other animals. Remember, we have to keep it clean and safe you know. 
Can't get too explicit and carried away, LOL


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I showed my mom that last picture and she grabbed my iPod, held it next to her face, turned to my sister and said "this is my next boyfriend."
Sis: "Oh that guy's hot"
Mom: " I was talking about the goat"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :laugh:


----------

